
Nothing to be done - ema
https://medium.com/@edelwax/nothing-to-be-done-bfe2ce71a3a2#.enc8u7sok
======
eggman
The "nothing to be done" disaster is problematic. Did this condition originate
from concepts developed by 16th century thinkers? Why don't we consider the
volumes written in Arabic? The platform of sixteenth century thought that
remains with us did not emerge from nothingness. Also, if the concept is not
flawed, someone preceded them in correctness. "Attribution Disease"

